# LR Mobile renames picture - how can I prevent that? (& other Qs...)



## Pollok Shields (May 24, 2016)

I want to get my iPhone snapz into my Lightroom catalog & archive structure. Aperture used to take care of this really well by somehow automagically creating folders for mobile pictures every month. I'd like to recreate that: I want my iPhone pictures archived on my hard drives one folder per month. Your system may vary, mine works for me 

So my first trouble is someone somewhere is renaming my pictures as I sync them from my iPad's Lightroom Mobile app into LR on the desktop. Obviously that can't be Adobe cos they never mess with your original files, always create XMPs... And actually I'm happy with my current iSnapz numbering system: how can I keep my original filenames?

Meanwhile I seem to have to go around the houses to get my iPhone pictures into LR on my Mac. I'm taking a picture on my iPhone which syncs via iCloud with my iPad. The iPad syncs with Adobe Cloud and then I can sync my Mac... I discovered if both my iPad and iPhone synced to Adobe I got duplicates - and a headache. Is my Adobe Cloud workflow over complex? Suggestions welcomed!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2016)

Hi Pollok, if you have a CC subscription, is there a particular reason you're not using the LR mobile app to get the photos back into your catalog?  There shouldn't be any reason to go near iCloud for those.


----------



## Pollok Shields (May 24, 2016)

Yes, I found I had loads of duplicates when I used the LR mobile app on both my iPhone and iPad. So that's why I only use one device to sync "up" to LR Mobile. iCloud syncs my iPhone to my iPad, iPad syncs to Adobe. No dupes!

But I'm now wondering if I'd be better just exporting from Photos app on my Mac and importing to LR in the usual way. Then I don't get unwanted renaming and I can place the pictures directly into my usual archive system.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 24, 2016)

Honestly... I think you'd be better getting to the bottom of why you were getting duplicates.  I sync at least 3 mobile devices and never run into that problem, and if we can get it working correctly for you, it'll be the simplest option.


----------



## DGStinner (May 24, 2016)

I use Lightroom Mobile and it doesn't rename any of my images on import.


----------



## Pollok Shields (May 25, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Honestly... I think you'd be better getting to the bottom of why you were getting duplicates.  I sync at least 3 mobile devices and never run into that problem, and if we can get it working correctly for you, it'll be the simplest option.



Cogs are starting to turn... It must be because my iPhone and iPad are synced via iCloud and LR Mobile is set on both devices to upload new pictures. So I shouldn't use iCloud if I'm using Adobe Could? But I like iCloud and I like having all my iPhone photos on my iPad...



DGStinner said:


> I use Lightroom Mobile and it doesn't rename any of my images on import.



This is my real issue though. iPhone pictures are renamed. How are you importing and retaining your original iPhone created filenames? I'm sure it renames when using "auto add photos" from the camera roll.

Thanks, things are getting clearer!


----------



## johnbeardy (May 25, 2016)

I use "auto add photos" and I don't think there's any renaming - eg IMG_0790.JPG was imported a couple of days ago. That's the original iPhone name, I think.


----------



## DGStinner (May 25, 2016)

If you want your iPhone pics on your iPad, why not use Lr Mobile to do it? Have auto add enabled on the iPhone and disabled on the iPad. The iPad should see the iPhone collection.


----------



## Pollok Shields (May 25, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> I use "auto add photos" and I don't think there's any renaming - eg IMG_0790.JPG was imported a couple of days ago. That's the original iPhone name, I think.



I agree! I set LR Mobile (hereinafter LRM) to auto upload on my iPhone, took a snap and it appeared in LR Desktop with its original name. Now I disabled auto upload on my iPhone and enabled it on my iPad. Took another snap on the iPhone which appeared in LRM and then LR Desktop with a new, very long filename.

Maybe its all Apple's fault but the picture appears on all iThings including Photos.app with its proper original name.


----------

